# My miniscule goals for tomorrow



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

1. Go to this shop my sister vaguely described and see if they have this coat she thought I'd like... which is very thoughtful bless her. Even though I don't know exactly where I'm going and I'll be alone because she's working.

2. Add the... 18 "friends" I've strategically singled out as "safe"... on facebook. Most of them I've not spoken to in years but well most of the ones who've added me I've not spoken to in years. So...

3. Research and finish writing this article I started writing today and submit it to this online magazine. !!! Try and get some opinions if people aren't so wrapped up in themselves and just send SOMETHING that's good. I have a few already and working on a new one.

4. Don't dwell and obsess.

5. Be 100% self absorbed!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck. 

What is the article about?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Thanks. It's a fashion article I have a few topics I'm just drafting. But I'll be so nervous to submit it lol.
*ETA* I'm postponing number 2 and 3 until tomorrow.
You know how that song goes lol.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

tomorrow my aims are to go to the gym, eat healthy food and do some work on the computer.

tim


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Go for it...good luck!


----------



## ringfortheking (Sep 22, 2009)

Good luck!! I can recommend some self-help book sites if you need them. Just click on the hyperlink.


----------

